# New yard - sod, seed, and hay



## Ack (Feb 10, 2009)

We've built a new house on some acreage in the country that used to be hay-covered pasture land. What we have now is a large area of smoothed out bare dirt around the house and driveway ready for sod or seed, and hay fields all around the dirt area. I'm trying to figure out the best way to turn this into something resembling a nice lawn. I'd welcome any tips or suggestions.

Right now my tentative plan is to sod the area immediately around the house, including a nice sized back yard. Then sprinkle grass seeds all over the rest of the bare dirt areas that aren't sodded. The result will hopefully be a nice sodded back yard, a larger area around the house with not as nice grass (but still not dusty or muddy) and the whole thing surrounded by the hay field.

Like I said, I'd love any thoughts or suggestions, but here are some of my main questions and concerns:

--How often and for how long will I have to water the sod and the seeded areas to get it established? I live in Oklahoma, so we should have a pretty rainy spring, followed by a hot, dry summer. I can handle watering the back yard every day or two for a little while, but the hose won't even reach to many of the seeded areas, and I don't want to have to water regularly at all after initially getting things established. I want the grass to keep the ground covered, but don't care if it turns brown in the summer, as long as it keeps coming back. This is a country home, not a neighborhood subdivision! 

--The hay field starts immediately where the lawn ends. The hay is very tough and pointy when mowed down, not the ideal grass for my young kids to be rolling around in. Will the hay spread into my lawn area? Is there any way of preventing or at least slowing this? I don't suppose there are any lawn chemicals that will kill hay but keep the grass?

Thanks!


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Ack,
What lawn are thinking about? Have you talked with any local landscapers for recommendations?


----------



## Ack (Feb 10, 2009)

I've talked to local landscapers and the consensus seems to be that Bermuda grass is the only way to go because of the hot dry summers here and the fact that I want it to be fairly maintenance free. They say I can lay the sod now, but should wait until May for the areas I want to seed because it's not warm enough yet.

I guess my main remaining question is about the hay surrounding my new lawn. Will it creep in on my Bermuda grass? Any suggestions on how to keep it out? Thanks!


----------



## Truelyou (Aug 26, 2009)

*Your help is here*



Ack said:


> We've built a new house on some acreage in the country that used to be hay-covered pasture land. What we have now is a large area of smoothed out bare dirt around the house and driveway ready for sod or seed, and hay fields all around the dirt area. I'm trying to figure out the best way to turn this into something resembling a nice lawn. I'd welcome any tips or suggestions.
> 
> Right now my tentative plan is to sod the area immediately around the house, including a nice sized back yard. Then sprinkle grass seeds all over the rest of the bare dirt areas that aren't sodded. The result will hopefully be a nice sodded back yard, a larger area around the house with not as nice grass (but still not dusty or muddy) and the whole thing surrounded by the hay field.
> 
> ...


I will like to meet you online via yahoo so i can help you solve this problem so you can page me on [email protected].
I hope to read from you back soon


----------



## TooledUp (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, I know in the north sods needs a lot of water. I would not put sod down if I did not have sprinklers because it will burn up fast. I would recommend hydroseed as well. It is farely cheap and provides a quick beautiful lawn. You can even rent hydroseeder and do it yourself. I would definately have someone prep the yard for you and make sure it is flat.


----------

